# Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder für den Februar bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wo:

NRW, Rhein im Raum Köln, Leverkusen bis Düsseldorf

Wann:

nach Schonzeitende (01.06.08)

 in welchen Gewässern:

6 Vereinsseen, 1 Rheinhafen und der Rhein selbst

auf welche Räuber

keine besondere Präferenz, ich würde die Wobbler versuchen universell auf alle möglichen und vorkommenden Räuber einzusetzen.


----------



## g.schuldes (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!!
Auch ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen und zwar in 
Rinteln  an der Weser und in unseren 8 Vereinsteichen. 
Auf Zander Hecht Barsch und Forelle.
Jedoch erst am Ende der Schonzeiten !
Gruß
Geri


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde natürlich auch mal diese Wobler testen.
Allerding erst dann nach der Schonzeit.
Ich angle in den verschiedensten Gewässer (Sachsen-Anhalt) z.B  Saale,Mulde und den umliegenden Seen.







Bin sehr gespannt auf diese Wobler |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo, 
auch ich möchte gerne mal die wobbler von peter bierdron testen und zwar in dänemarks grösstem gewässer, dem ringköbing fjord, sowie in einigen kleinen unberührten privaten auen.
Ich werde damit gezielt auf hecht, barsch und forellen gehen.

viele grüsse


----------



## peterws (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

Rhein bei Köln und Maas/Maasplasen
Sommer/Herbst
Fluss/See
Hecht/Zander (groß)

Glück will ich haben ....


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hi 

ich würd sie gern zu saisonbeginn am wallersee auf Hecht einsetzen (geschleppt und geworfen)

lg


----------



## spinner14 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wo:An 2 Vereinsgewässern,Im Urlaub ( bei Plön), vielleicht mal im Main und an umliegenden Gewässern ( mit Gastkarte)

Wann:Am besten schon heute,aber leider ist der Hecht zu,also erst nach der Schonzeit.


Auf Was:Auf alles was drauf beißt.Hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander.

Im Urlaub fische ich vom Boot, in der Regel aber vom Ufer.


----------



## flori66 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hier ich !
Der Hafen bei uns, und die Oder laden förmlich ein, mit Wobblern beangelt zu werden. Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Waller gibt es zu beangeln.
Außerdem hab ich bisher auf WWobbler noch nie Erfolg gehabt, also wirds Zeit.


----------



## H2Ofreund (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich bin mal pessimistisch und gehe davon aus, auch im Januar nicht zu den Gewinnern zu gehören...

Deshalb auf ein neues. Ich möchte testen und würde die Wobbler gern ein klein wenig im Schweriner See baden um zu schauen was die Fische dazu sagen. Denke mal für Hecht und eventuell Barsch sind sie nicht schlecht - aber das gilt es ja rauszufinden.


----------



## flasche (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte die Wobbler in Schweden und in den Bodden testen. Ich werde versuchen ein paar Hechte und Barsche zufangen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Nidda, Nidder, Edersee, diverse kleinere Gewässer, 

Zielfische:

Hecht, Zander, Barsch & Bachforelle, Großdöbel

Ganzjährig (bis auf Schonzeit...)


----------



## welsman (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Moin!
Will mich dann auch mal bewerben.
Ich würde die Wobbler an der Sechs-seen-platte,Duisburger Hafen und in der Niederlande in den dortigen Seen und Poldern testen.
Ich habe fast jedes Wochenende Zeit und gehe dann oft angeln.
Zielfische??alles was beißt bevorzugt werden aber Hecht und Zander,wenn was anderes beisst hab ich aber auch nichts dagegen

Mfg. Felix


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

|wavey: Hallo! Gewinnen ist super. Habe in Mai Angelurlaub in Angelparadies - Vorpommern gebuscht auf Hecht und Zander.#:

Gruß 
Angelprofessor


----------



## DerFischfänger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

MoinMoin,
Ich bleib hartnäckig, ich will die Wobbler für euch testen! :m
Ich fische nun schon seit knapp 10 Jahren fast ausschließlich mit Wobbler als Spinnköder.
Aber ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nachdem perfekten Köder.Deshalb möchte ich gerne die Peter Biedron Wobbler testen

Wo würde ich die Köder einsetzen??

- Am Rhein zwischen Bad Honnef &Köln. 
Entweder fische ich den Wobbler direkt oder stationär an einer Sideplaner-Montage.
Mich würde sehr intressieren, wie sich die Köder an einer solchen Montage in der Strömung verhalten. Euch auch??
Es vergeht kaum eine Woche, in der ich nicht 3-5 mal dort fischen gehen... meistens auch mit Erfolg.. 
-Am Rursee, eine große Talsperre im Westen Deutschlands. 
Der Fischbestand ist nicht so groß, wie in anderen Talsperren. 
An dem Gewässer gilt "Klasse statt Masse
", ein guter Köder ist dort das A&O für Erfolg... genauso wie das Vertrauen des Anglers in den gefischten Köder... 

-An 4 kleine Seen, die genau das Gegenteil von der Rurtalsperre sind.
Fängt man dort nicht innerhalb der ersten Stunde mehrere Fische, muss man den Köder wechseln.Ich bevorzuge die Gewässer um neue Köder bzw. Montagen zu testen... Der Fischbestand lässt in der Mehrheit zu Schlüßen zu, ob ein Köder etwas taugt oder eben nicht...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Wobbler testen zu können
__________________


----------



## Shez (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Moin,

ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen. Würde sie  zur Zeit in der Treene und Eider verwenden und ab 1.5.08 dann unterhalb des Elbwehres bei Geestehacht bzw in einem der 4 Vereinsteiche mit gutem Hechtbestand.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Bergsieger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne nach ende der schonzeit (16.04) auf der Dimelsee Talsperre im Sauerland beim Schlepp-und Spinnfischen testen und euch dann nach einigen Tests eine ausführlichen Bericht zu kommen lassen.

MfG Bergsieger


----------



## feeder67 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hallo auch möchte mal versuchen zu gewinnen.
gruß und petri heil an alle
          joachim


----------



## hardenberg (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!
Ich möchte auch wieder mit dabei sein. Gern würde ich die Wobbler in der Elbe testen, aber auch an verschiedensten Seen dürfen sie ihre Fängigkeit beweisen.


----------



## Balticstar (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo, bin auch wieder dabei um mein Glück zu finden. Würde die Wobbler auf Hecht und Zander in der Oder und einigen Gewässern in MOL testen.


----------



## irish pike (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

meld an    meld an

ich würde die wobbler im ebro auf wels und zander testen  (ende aprill anfangs Mai


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Bin wie immer dabei!|bigeyes


----------



## Bushmaster3k (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

neuer Versuch neues Glück!!! #6


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Na dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück :vik:


----------



## hecq (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Würde sie an der Bigge testen auf Barsch und Hecht.


----------



## Schuschek (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde diese Wobbler gerne in der Elbe auf jegliche Art von Räuber testen um mal zu schauen wie groß die gefangene Artenvielfalt der Wobbler ist. Desweiteren an großen Seen.

MFG Marco


----------



## Würmchesbader (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wo: Ill in Frankreich

Wann: Nach der Ende Schonzeit

Natürlich würde ich gerne eure Wobbler testen. In der Ill natürlich meistens auf Hecht. Aber auch ein Zander oder Wels sind selbstverständlich dabei.

Gruss


----------



## spin-paule (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte gerne die Peter Biedron Wobbler testen.
Gewässer sind der *Kocher* und die* Jagst*. 
Zielfisch: Hecht, Großbarsch und massenhaft Döbel. Verstärkt regt sich in meinen Gewässern auch der Wels.

Gruß Paul


----------



## forelle03 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich möchte die Wobbler in der Lippe testen

                                   mfg
                                 Michael
                                      :vik:


----------



## deerhunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
ich würde die Wobbler gerne im Edersee ab Juni auf alle Raubfischarten testen!


----------



## Big Man (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Die Wobbler werden einen schönen Start für die neue Saison im April sein. Denn wenn ich sie bekomme sind sie genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt da:q

Testgebiet Baggerseen in Thüringen


----------



## keilerkopf (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Mahlzeit,
würde die Wobbler ebenfalls sehr gerne testen. Wären ideal zum Saisonstart im April um den einen oder anderen Hecht aus dem Wasser zu befördern. ;-)


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Bin auch wieder dabei!

Würde die Wobbbler gerner im Bodden und in der Warnow testen.

Gruß

Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Flo66 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

würde sie auch sehr gerne Testen!

Unzwar in unseren beiden Vereinsteichen, der Trave, dem Segeberger See, evtl. auch hier und da mal am Forellensee.
Auf Barsch, Hecht, Zander und Forelle.
Und immer wenn es die Schonzeiten zu lassen!

Mit dem perfektem Köder(und natürlich etwas Übung)müssten ja auch Kinder fangen.


----------



## jirgel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo 

Putterersee 
Grundelsee 
Gaishornersee 

Sowie etliche Vereinsgewässer wären mein Test gibt darunter auch die Donau bei Jochenstein mit Altwassern


----------



## zesch (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

sinkende + zweiteilige + "naturfarbende" + für grosse Fische

diese Modelle würd ich gern mal testen,

wenn das Wasser in diesem Jahr nochmal klar werden sollte an der Lippe !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## aal60 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder in die Lostrommel.

Meine Gewässer wären die Lippe oder Kanal, einige Baggerseen und evtl. die Möhne.

Vielleicht klappt es ja - im Dezember hatte ich ja schon mal das Glück.

Gruss vom Rand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## darth carper (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wo:

Weser, in Holland und in diversen Baggerseen in unserer Umgebung

Wann:

Rund ums Jahr

Zielfisch:

Hauptsächlich auf Hecht, aber auch auf alle anderen bei uns vertretenen Raubfische


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

nächster versuch:m:q

wo: Baggersee in NDS
wann: ab 1.5!!!!!!!!

Zielfisch: Esox


----------



## Buster (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde sie testen auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Forelle an Weser, diversen Kiesseen und privaten Teichen.

Wahrscheinlich sind diese Wobbler ja besser als die Modelle die ich letztens testen durfte - obwohl ich damit inzwischen auch gefangen habe... #c


----------



## oldmorpheus (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
bin zwar absoluter Anfänger aber ich versuch auch mal mein Glück hier.

Wo: mehrere Vereinsgewässer im Harburger Umland
Was: Barsche, Hecht, Zander
Wann: nach Ende der Schonzeit

Gruß
oldmorpheus


----------



## LUKA$ (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Also auf ein neues...hiermit bewerbe ich mich als tester dieser Wobbler testen würde ich sie nachder Schonzeit das ganze Jahr über auf dem Möhnesee, an der Lippe, einigen Kanälen, sowie Veriensgewässern


----------



## Spliff (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Glaube der ideale Einsatzort ist nachts in den Buhnenfeldern im Rhein bei Speyer auf nen dicken  Zander  oder Wels  oder  auch im altwasser  zum schleppen  , müsste  natürlich erst rausfinden was die optimal Schleppgeschwindigkeit ist

Mfg Spliff


----------



## flexxxone (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Moin Moin,

nachdem ich mich etwas über die Vorfach - Aktion geärgert habe #q 
und mich wieder beruhigt habe :c

versuche ich es auf ein neues...

... wie schon letztes mal gesagt, im Mai geht's auf die Ostsee
und sonst hier im Großraum Günzburg alles was nach Wasser aussieht. :q

@aal60 : Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Servus und Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Also dann noch mal:q

See in Holland
Hecht und Zander


----------



## hecq (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

würde sie an der sieg unteranderem testen und an diversen stehenden gewässern.
wäre genau das richtige für meinen neuen stock


----------



## Joe^^ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

ich würde in Bayern in der  Altmühl, Sulzach, fränk. Rezat, Wörnitz testen. Aber erst ab August wegen Schonzeit!


----------



## Jens0883 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde auch gerne die Wobbler testen.
Wo: Baggersee, kleine und grosse Flüsse(Rhein)


----------



## Schuppilli (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

@ Boardi`s
heute möchte ich nochmal mein Glück testen, also meine Gewässer sind im 
gesamten Leipziger Raum und im Sommer die Ostsee.
          Petri Heil   Schuppilli


----------



## Dopemaster61 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hallo zusammen. würde die köder an Der biggetalsperre auf Hecht und Zander testen. Wann? entweder jetzt oder nach der schonzeit am 1.6.08

mfg


----------



## NEMORIKO (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

|wavey:Hallo!!
Auch ich würde die *Wobbler *gerne testen und zwar in 
Berlin an der Spree und zwar ab 1.6.08(wegen der Schonzeit) auf *Zander* *Hecht* und *Barsch*.

Gruß
Nemoriko


----------



## ae71 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hallo, auch ich will die wobbler testen, meine gewässer sind vielseitig von baggerseen mit bis zu 60m tiefe, teiche bis 5m tiefe, flüsse, bäche, altrhein, rhein. also die köder könnten somit wunderbar getestet werden. zielfische wären hecht, zander, barsch, rapfen und wels! würde mich freuen, wenn ich zu den glücklichen gewinnern gehören würde!
grüsse
toni


----------



## juma (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Auch ich würde gerne Testen....

Wo: Havel

Wann: ab Sofort......;+ (ja hier dürfen wir das ganze Jahr mit Kunstköder Angeln)

Zielfisch: Zander,Hecht; Rapfen


#h

MfG Juma


----------



## aliencook (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würd die Wobbler im Vereinssee einsetzen. Nach der Hechtschonzeit natürlich.
Denn die Hechte würden mein "Fisch der Wahl" sein um diese Wobbler mal zu testen.


----------



## matze-dixi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würd die Teile gern mal im Plöner See einsetzen. Nach der Hechtschonzeit natürlich.
Denn die Hechte würden den Wobbler gern mal kosten


----------



## morna (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

würde die wobbler gerne mal testen da ich bis jetzt immer nur wobbler mit schaufel eingesetzt habe .Zielfisch hecht und zander jede menge.


----------



## Barsch321 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen.

Ich beangle den Liblarer See, den Rhein zwischen Bonn und Köln. Die Maasplaasen bei Roermond und diesen Sommer den Bolmensee in Schweden.

Wann: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung. Also ganzjährig

Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht und Zander.

Petri Heil


----------



## Finke20 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

 ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne mal testen. Meine Zielfische sind Barsche, Hechte und
 wenn es klappt auch mal einen Zander.
 Meine Angelgewässer sind die Peene, der Peenestrom und die Vereinsgewässer des LAV
 MV im bereich OVP.

 Petrie Heil 
 Finke20


----------



## uyanbekardes (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Anglerboard-Team,
ich interessiere mich für die Jahres-Aktion "Peter-Biedron-Wobbler".

Ich befischein  Hamburg die Elbe und Forellenseen wie in Schenefeldmit  mit der Spinnrute.
Zielfische sind Zander,Barsch und Forelle, wobei ich gewässerbedingt auch andere Fischearten Befische wie Hecht.
Ich würde mich freuen, Teil dieser Aktion zu sein und bin gerne bereit,

von meinen Erfahrungen mit den Peter-Biedron-Wobblern zu berichten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

I&Q&S


----------



## dicki (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Würde sie auch gerne testen! Vorwiegend auf unseren zwei Vereins-seen ( je 64 ha), aber auch Rhein und Duisburger Hafen. wär schön dabei zu sein...

Petri #h


----------



## hell66 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!!
Auch ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen und zwar am Weidachsee bzw Ammersee. 
Auf Zander Hecht Barsch und Forelle.
Jedoch erst am Ende der Schonzeiten !

Gruß


----------



## Oinkoink (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich auch wieder!
Haupteinsatzgebiet wäre der Biggesee, Zielfische (sofern die Schonzeit es zulässt) Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Seeforelle.
Würde mich freuen!


----------



## heyno (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Da wir im Juni an den Hamnesfjord fahren würde ich mich freuen diese Wobbler einsetzen zu können.Zielfischollack, Seelachs, Meerforelle....


----------



## Matthias_05 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich auch.
Würd die wobbler gern in der elbe, saale und in der bode testen#h

matze


----------



## Frosty222 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wenn ich einen set gewinne werde ich es an der weser testen NRW Vlotho


----------



## Kröte (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

ich könnte das set in den kanäle von nrw auf zander, barsch, rapfen und hecht testen


----------



## andreas1976 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

#h Hallo....ich möchte auch gerne mal was testen....

Wo: in Brandenburger Wasser  

Wann: wenn es wärmer ist und die Angler nicht mehr frieren


----------



## Brassenmeier (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo moin,

ich würde die Wobbler gern testen gleich am 01. Mai denn dann ist bei uns in den BVO Gewässern die Schonzeit wieder um Jupiiii!!!!! Ich würde mich echt freuen, meinen Freund denn ESOX wieder zu sehen.

Es grüßt euch 
Brassenmeier#h


----------



## KHG (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo....ich möchte auch gerne mal was testen....#h

Wo: im Rhein-Herne-Kanal und in der Ijssel in den Niederlanden 

Wann: vor und nach der Schonzeit

Fisch: Zander , Hecht

Warum: will auch mal grosse Fische fangen 

Grüße aus Herne

Karl-Heinz


----------



## marin (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte gern die Wobbler testen.

Wo: in Zwickau im Großen Schwanenteich sowie in der Mulde und in Chemnitz im alten Steinbruch.

Wann: sofort nach der Schonzeit

Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, ewtl. Barsch

über einen Gewinn würde ich ich sehr freuen.

Bis dahin Petri Heil


----------



## angler felix (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hi ich würde diese Wobbler gerne im Ruhrgebiet testen, am Kanal oder an einem großen See. Wann?? Ausserhalb der Schonzeiten. Auf welchen Fisch?? Egal ich nehm das was anbeisst:q


----------



## HOX (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallöle, 
ich würde die Wobble gerne testen, weil ich gerade erst an ein tolles Raubfischgewässer gezogen bin, den Neckar bei Esslingen.
Häfen, Schleusen, Stadwasser.....alles da.

LG


----------



## AalNils (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wo?

Hamburgo! 

Wann?

Direkt nach der Schonzeit!

In welchen Gewaessern?

Dove/Gose Elbe/Alster/Bille

Auf welche Fische?

Alles was da so drauf beißen koennte..! 

MfG


----------



## clinch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

ich würde mich ebenfalls freuen, die Wobbler testen zu können! #6

Ich fische in unterschiedlichen Vereinsgewässern in Schleswig-Holstein hauptsächlich auf Barsch und Zander, gelegentlich auch mal auf Hecht.

Viele Grüße,

Florian#h


----------



## Rudi05 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Servus #h

Ich würde die Wobbler auch gerne mal nach der Schonzeit gerne mal am Main in der Kinzig
ausprobiren da gibt es sehr Schöne Hechte,Barsche,Forelle u.s.w würde mich sehr freuen.

Viele grüße aus dem Main-Kinzig-Kreis von Manuel |wavey:


----------



## Thunder (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Dann will ich auch mal mich bewerben für diese netten Wobbler 

Ich möchte sie gern direkt nach ende der Schonzeit in den Gewässern rund um Dessau testen z.b. Elbe, Mulde  und noch sehr viele mehr. 
auf welche Fischart ?? alles was drauf beisst 

mfg

Thunder


----------



## Ammersee-angler (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hi

Gewässer:
Ammersee, dritt größter See in Bayern. 47 Quadratkilometern und eine maximale Tiefe von etwa 80 Meter

Zielfische:
Hecht, Schied, Zander, Barsch

Wann?:
ab Sofort Spinnfischen und ab März/April mit Boot fischen

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen, Spinnfischen




Hoffe mal es klappt diesmal. *Smile*


----------



## crocodile (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

ich probier es auch wieder...:k

mit den Wobblern stelle ich Hecht, Zander und Barsch nach. 

wo? - Kanäle und Seen in NRW und NS, Lippe, Rhein, Schleppen in schwedischen Gewässern und geplant ist auch die eine oder andere Tour in den Niederlanden.

habe grosse Erwartungen an die Wobbler!


----------



## Schleie07 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde diese Wobbler auf Hecht,Barsch,Zander und vielleicht den Wels in unserem Vereinsgewässer versuchen.Natürlich würde ich den noch versuchen in der Schlei,Schmale(Nordfriesland),sowie Privatkulen bei Bekannten.Da ich diese Art von Wobbler kenne habe ich hohe Erwartungen. 

LG
Lars Petersen(Schleie07)


----------



## Fishaholic (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Bisher habe ich beim Spinnfischen meisst versucht besonders auf meine Köder aufmerksam zu machen: Rasseln, agresive Führung, lautes Aufklatschen etc. Wenn ich dann doch etwas Understatement üben wollte, habe ich das dann häufig mit toten Köderfischen am System gemacht, wobei ich selbst da oft durch eigefärbte Köderfische, oder Goldfische Aufmerksamkeit erreichen wollte. 
Gerne würde ich diese Wobbler ausgiebig testen, da ich diese zwar schön öfter gesehen, aber noch nie gefischt habe.

Meine häufigsten Test - Gewässer und die Zielfische: 
Wörnitz (Hecht/Waller), Altmühl(Waller), Pegnitz(Hecht), Ludwig Donau Main Kanal(Hecht/Zander), Fränkische Seenplatte(alle Räuber)
Wann? Ab 1.Mai!
MFG
Steffen


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich würde die Dinger im Ems-Jade-Kanal auf Herz und Nieren testen.
Der EJK ist bekannt für seinen guten Bestand an Hecht und Zander.
Und da ich Testberichte schreiben muss, muss ich auch viel ans Wasser,
das muss meine bessere Hälfte akzeptieren.


----------



## Focke (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne diese Wobbler zum Osterulaub in Schweden testen. Betroffen sind die Seen um Eringsboda und nach dem Urlaub und der Schonzeit in Sachsen-Anhalt, die Flüsse Saale und Bode.

Zielfische sind: Barsch, Zander und natürlich Hecht

Bericht folgt |rolleyes


----------



## Pfandpirat (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

So, trage mich auch mal in die Liste ein.

Angelgewässer: Thüringische Saale, Vereinsgewässer, Bleilochtalsperre.

Gruß


----------



## Fischer86 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo und Servus,
würde diese Wobbler sehr gerne auf Herz und Nieren austesten. Meine Angelgebiete sind Naturseeen im Kreis Ravensburg und am Bodensee, die ich natürlich erst wieder nach der Schonzeit befischen werde. 
Meine Zielfische sind alle Raubfische, insbesondere Hecht und Zander.

Petri Heil und ein gruß aus dem Schwabenland |wavey:


----------



## Stoney (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo! Ich möchte mich auch bewerben diese Wobbler zu testen.
Wo: am Main sowie an 1 Vereinsgewässer
Wann: direkt nach Schonzeit
Auf was: Hecht, Zander sowie große Barsche
MFg


----------



## mixerfisch (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich werde die Wobbler testen in der Elbe im Raum Bad Schandau - Pirna - Dresden.
Los gehts ab dem 1.05.08, zu bieten hat die Elbe immer mehr Hechte, nachdem es vorher eine Dominanz in der Zanmderpopulation gab. Auch der Waller ist stark am kommen.
Petri Heil von Mixerfisch


----------



## Rossi1983 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Werde ich mich zu meinem *heutigem Geburtstag* mal für die Wobbler bewerben .

Gefischt würden die Wobbler unter anderem in der Zusam in Ziemetshausen auf Bach- und Regenbogenforellen (vereinzelt auch Döbel).
Außerdem würden sie im See zum Einsatz kommen. Hier sind die Zielfische Hecht und Zander, sowie Barsche.
Zur Zusam bleibt nur ein´s zu sagen - noch 2x schlafen dann werde ich den Bafo´s wieder nachstellen. Vielleicht bald mit *Peter Biedron Wobblern?

Gruß und Petri euch allen...
*


----------



## SCHLICKO (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo ! Als Hechtangler Im mittleren Schweden mit Hi Lo´s , würde Mich das Testen der Peter Biedron Wobbler in Heimischen Gewässern ( Treene bei Hollingstedt ) sehr Reizen.
 Die Hechte und evtl. die Zander auch. Hi Lo ist hier leider nicht so beliebt bei meinen Schuppen geplagten Freunde, drumm würde ich die Freundschaft nach der Schonzeit gerne neu beleben. 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## siwok44 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo!Ich hätte auch gerne die Peter Bierdorn Wobbler zum ausprobieren.....


----------



## GiantKiller (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Also, wenn ihr glaubt dass eure Wobbler dafür taugen große Fische zu fangen dann schickt mir welche.

Ich würde sie vom 18.3.-31.3. in Kuba ausprobieren.
Wenn die dinger in der Lage sind BabyTarponen standzuhalten, dann halten sie auch jeden Süsswasserfisch aus.


----------



## HOX (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*



siwok44 schrieb:


> Hallo!Ich hätte auch gerne die Peter *Bierdorn *Wobbler zum ausprobieren.....



Moment, davon hab ich glaub noch 2 im Keller liegen...:q


----------



## Ammersee-angler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hi

Gewässer:
Ammersee, dritt größter See in Bayern. 47 Quadratkilometern und eine maximale Tiefe von etwa 80 Meter

Zielfische:
Hecht, Schied, Zander, Barsch

Wann?:
ab Sofort Spinnfischen und ab März/April mit Boot fischen

Angelarten:
Schleppfischen, Spinnfischen




Hoffe mal es klappt diesmal. *Smile*#h


----------



## Karpi (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wo: im Inn und einigen umliegend seen
Auf was: Hecht und Zander da dies mit Abstand die am schönsten zu fangenden Fische sind die es gibt
Wann: nach der Schonzeit 

freue mich sehr über die Möglichkeit solch tolle Wobbler zu gewinnen!!

Top!!

Ich wünsch allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und weiterso.


----------



## The real Hecht (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Ich find die Wobbler sehen echt vielversprechend aus, von der Farbgebung schonmal 
Ich würd die in Holland ausprobieren , weiß aber leider nicht wie das Gewässer heißt ...
(ist in der nähe von Ouddorp fallses jemand kennt)
und zwar auf Hecht,Zander und Barsch!

Petri heil an alle!


----------



## Henryhst (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Wann    :Nach der Schonzeit!!
Zielfisch :Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Dorsch
Wo       :Strelasund, Kubitzerbodden und Ostsee
Wie       :Spinnfischen vom Boot und beim Waten

Ich suche immer ma Gute Köde die ich zum testen bekommen könnte.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Gewinner Februar stehen fest und werden im Mag veröffentlicht.
Ab Montag gibts dann den neuen Thread für den März!


----------



## marin (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*



> Gewinner Februar stehen fest und werden im Mag veröffentlicht.
> Ab Montag gibts dann den neuen Thread für den März!



was ist das Mag???|kopfkrat


----------



## PopeyeKübo (1. März 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Würde auch gern testen

Wo:

Rostock und Umgebung

Wann:

nach Schonzeitende (01.04.08)

in welchen Gewässern:

Unterwarnow, See Neukloster (MV)

auf welche Räuber

Hecht, Zander, Barsch


----------



## Screwi (1. März 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Dieteer, es ist doch schon beendet 
und die Gewinner werden im Mag bekannt gegeben
hier kannste schauen was Mag ist


----------



## trixi-v-h (1. März 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Hallo, ich möchte gern auch die Wobbler testen.
Wo: Talsperre Kriebstein, Stausee Quitzdorf, Bleilochtalsperre dazu einige kleinere Seen im Grossraum Chemnitz und die Zschopau
Wann: sobald die Saison eröffnet ist 01.05.
Welche Fische: alles was geht, hauptsächlich Hecht und Barsch


----------



## Ammersee-angler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

Schade, ich hab keine pn gekriegt.


----------



## superdju (3. März 2008)

*AW: Februar: Peter Biedron Wobbler zu gewinnen*

hei ich möchte echt gerne mal diese wobbler von peter biedron probieren . ich habe nämlich in meinem Leben nur mit den wobblern von kussamo, rapala und turus ukko (alles finnische marken geangelt)


----------

